
Why Can't Programmers.. Program? - jamiequint
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000781.html
======
danielha
Anyone else whip open a text editor and time themselves on the FizzBuzz
example? :)

Just for kicks: One minute, give or take.

~~~
danw
Your not alone: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000804.html

~~~
danielha
Compulsive problem solving, even when it measures minimum achievement, is
broadly attractive. :)

I like this quote: "I suppose it's like walking into Guitar Center and yelling
'most guitarists can't play Stairway to Heaven!'"

------
jwecker
A: too busy checking news.YC

~~~
phil
ha!

------
kingkongrevenge
Pick a magazine on the rack and observe that most writers can't write. Most
cabbies don't know their way around town, and a lot of barbers can't follow
instructions when cutting hair.

Competence is in short supply all round.

